# How long will 10LB CO2 Cylinder last in a 17G



## DR1V3N (Apr 22, 2010)

Just wondering how long can I expect a 10lb full cylinder to last in a 17 Gallon at medium flow rate?

Anybody with experience running pressurized setups please guesstimate this as I'm sure there's no real precise way to know.


----------



## DR1V3N (Apr 22, 2010)

oh and I forgot to mention I'll probably be timing it with a solenoid set to run with lights on 8-10 hours a day at most I guess.

Would be fun to know how long it would last if ran the whole day though. I would be keeping shrimp so would rather the consistency if nothing else.


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

will seem like forever...
my 5lb tank lasted about 10mnths on a 55g.


----------



## Nicklfire (Apr 21, 2010)

2 to 3 years..? dunno.. hard to pinpoint exactly..

My 10lb lasted me maybe a year on a 55 galon.

Really depends on your plants need for co2.. in a low light planted tank, your co2 saturation will be lower than a high tech planted tanks.


----------

